# GK Flicka Kidded!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Buck/doe twins by MCH Fire Flame VG!

Helmstead Minis FF Stoked (buck)

















Helmstead Minis FF Flicker (doe)


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Aaaawwwwweee......they are super cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

They are absolutely adorable congrats


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:thankU:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty babies!! Congratulations!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

They're so cute!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

So cute! I love gold more than just about any other color. Well, I'm pretty fond of a bright red chamoisee color as well... Congrats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Adorable kids!! :stars:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks =D

Still trying to decide if the doe is retained or not LOL...


----------



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

sooooo cute.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful babies, Kate! Congrats!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Awwwwww!!!! :clap: So cute!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful congrats.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

:thumbup:  congratulations


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!  :drool:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:thankU:


----------

